# Is this keyboard and mouse duo permanent?



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I use a wireless keyboard and mouse, that are made by Logitech, and they came as a package.

In the past I have only used ones with wires, and always had a new backup mouse ready ahead of time. I live too far out to "whip over to the store!".

So, today I realized I don't know - can I buy any brand wireless mouse to replace this one? Will it work with the current keyboard?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have a separate dongle (the part that attaches to the computer) for each piece?
If so, yes. If not then no.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Homesteader said:


> I use a wireless keyboard and mouse, that are made by Logitech, and they came as a package.
> 
> In the past I have only used ones with wires, and always had a new backup mouse ready ahead of time. I live too far out to "whip over to the store!".
> 
> So, today I realized I don't know - can I buy any brand wireless mouse to replace this one? Will it work with the current keyboard?


 You can get and buy just a separate wireless Logitech mouse. I just did this a few months ago as mine was getting bad. And I also had a complete logitech set when I bought the complete system new. 
I LOVE Logitech products so much so I also have a Logitech Speaker system as well.
Just get a separate Logitech wireless mouse it will have its own little piece to plug into the USB port. You don't have to get a complete system.
Here is one at Best Buy that will work for you








Logitech - M325 Wireless Optical Mouse - Silver $14.99 You can see it comes with its own USB RF plug in


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

mnn2501 - first let me thank you, for your help and for introducing me to a new word!

I thought at first you were using a word, like how people say "thingie" rather than the actual word when you said dongle.

Dongle. Oh I have been chuckling.....what a great word. It just begs to be thrown about in the most inappropriate way. Might even be worth an infraction. 

Anyway, I googled it first. As usual, I am already out of my realm here. I found the box and instruction manual. The manual does not use the word dongle nor does it use a word to describe the thin cable with different little "thingies"  on either end of it. I do not see anything attached to the back of the computer that does not have a wire or cable running out from it, if that helps.

The manual shows a little tiny thing (which may be a dongle, but the google pictures showed that dongles come in all sizes (oh gracious I am so biting my tongue here with the stifled potential jokes) so I just don't know.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

ak-our posts crossed - thank you so much! I often need pictures and part numbers when it comes to computer stuff.

No, always need them........many thanks both of you!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Homesteader said:


> ak-our posts crossed - thank you so much! I often need pictures and part numbers when it comes to computer stuff.
> 
> No, always need them........many thanks both of you!


More than one pointing device can coexist in the same system. I often have my mouse and touchpad both operational at the same time. Adding an additional mouse shouldn't create any problems at all.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> More than one pointing device can coexist in the same system. I often have my mouse and touchpad both operational at the same time. Adding an additional mouse shouldn't create any problems at all.


 I also have that. Mine is called, are you ready for this? 'Magic Trackpad' LOL
Makes this iMac work similar to a iPad.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Get a Logitech M570 with the thumb ball. You will never, ever want any other mouse. I asked for and was given one for Christmas several years ago. It has become an extension of my hand. Walmart has them for around $40. It is wireless, and has the little plug in thingie "dongle" which is about the size of your thumbnail. 

Soon as I can, I am getting a wireless keyboard, the one that came with this Acer is so tiny, I can hardly type on it without having to back up and correct myself over and over. 

Get the mouse! You will love it!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Alice said; I use one at work and one at home and it's darn near the ONLY thing I'll used. I feel like a huge idiot when I have to use a mouse. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

We have a couple people who use trackballs (what Alice and Kung recommended)at work. I absolutely hate them - no control whatsoever with them until you get used to them - which I never will (cause I see no sense in them) -- different strokes for different folks.

----
Homesteader - you said you have the box - what is the model umber(s) so we can look it up and be able to be precise?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> We have a couple people who use trackballs (what Alice and Kung recommended)at work. I absolutely hate them - no control whatsoever with them until you get used to them - which I


This is the one I have it did not come with the keyboard, I know this is not the same model number that the combo set came with, but who cares as long as it works. 

The number is M510 not a small one I wanted the bigger size as it is easier to use with my arthritis. LOL


----------

